# new strut on 2012 cruze



## MEATHEAD (Nov 29, 2011)

so i got my car with one mile on it and heard a popping sound when i braked. took it to sealer said te strut mount was loose and a bolt in passenger door was loose. took it back very next day when popping sound was stil heard. i got a loaner and they had ro replace my front right strut and mount? i heard there was a recall on the 2011 cruzes but i figured they would fix this issue. but how does this happen on a new car


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I've had no problems with mine after 3 weeks and just above 2k miles. Maybe you got the one "bad egg" in the batch, which happens, and should go away after the replacement though. Did your warranty cover it?


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

no problems with mine either. Have 12K miles on it now, rides great. I have the ECO M6, the only objectionable noise is road noise from the tires.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

MEATHEAD said:


> but how does this happen on a new car


Well, apparently it does, because Cruze production was stopped on 12/12/11 due to struts making road noise. It is not a recall, yet.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Well, apparently it does, because Cruze production was stopped on 12/12/11 due to struts making road noise. It is not a recall, yet.


I've had an ongoing issue with my passenger side strut since I purchased it. It ONLY makes a grinding type noise when it's cold (under 40 degrees and engine/car is cold) AND you turn the wheel.

The old TSB was to apply silicone spray to the strut mount which got rid of the issue for a few weeks but it would come back once the silicone was used/disolved. After 3 times and issue remained in the winter of 2010/2011, they replaced the strut with a new one (from the same 2011 model) but by then it was spring. No issues all summer or fall, here we are in winter of 2011/2012 and the issue is back. 

It's the only time GM has really disappointed me. I've made a few threads and complained to GM yet nothing is done about it. When I bring my car to the dealer they are unable to "find" the issue and correct it, despite their previous efforts, and either want to keep my car overnight or give it back unfixed. I refuse to bring it back any more, so I just apply the silicone spray myself now...


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Well, apparently it does, because Cruze production was stopped on 12/12/11 due to struts making road noise. It is not a recall, yet.


If doesn't pose a safety issue or issue w/FMVSS compliance, it may never be a recall. See what I quoted at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...omer-assistance-representative.html#post61388.

That said, I wouldn't be surprised if there were a TSB. There could even be service campaign, warranty extension, or some sort of proactive replacement. (All of the latter would be speculation on my part.)


----------

